# LG OLED 65 B7D als Monitor nutzen



## CouteX (6. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute!

gerne würde ich meinen LG als Monitor nutzen. Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum Zocken und für Filme verwendet (in der Regel an meinem richtigen Bildschirm). Das bedeutet, dass ich mit den bisherigen HDMI Standards  60hz in 4K schaffe, richtig? 
Jetzt habe ich ein 15 Meter HDMI Standartkabel angeschlossen und "oh Wunder", das Bild konnte nicht stabil gehalten werden. Bei 10 Meter hatte ich jedoch das selbe Problem. Kann mir bitte jemand bei den nötigen HDMI Kabeln und den eventuell zugehörigen Verstärkern helfen? Ich habe bereits 2 erfolglose Versuche durchgeführt und möchte nicht jedesmal von Neuem die Kabel zurückgeben.

Meine Hardware:
LG OLED 65 B7D
Desktop PC
GTX 1080 
i7 5820k

Außerdem: 
Wie seht ihr die Zukunft für 4K Monitore? Bis jetzt sieht es ja sehr mau aus bezüglich Grafikkarten und Monitoren. Wird in 1-2 Jahren 4K mit 144hz möglich sein? Meine Hoffnung liegt bei dem Asus Swift PG27UQ, aber wenn ich mir die Grafikkarten und Prozessoren anschaue, sieht es ja eher düster aus, um auf die 144hz zu kommen. Würdet ihr noch in WQHD investieren oder sollte man hierzu noch warten? Mein Monitor geht langsam kaputt, deswegen die Frage.

Besten Dank

CouteX


----------



## floppyexe (6. Dezember 2017)

Stell deine frage mal im Hi-Fi Forum unter der Rubrik deines B7D.

LG OLED-Fernseher


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2017)

Um mit 4k 60Hz 4:4:4 stabil fahren zu können brauchst du ein 600MHz bzw. 18GBit/s "premium high speed" HDMI Kabel; das ist natürlich vor allem bei relativ langen Kabeln wichtig. Normale "high speed" HDMI Kabel sind nur bis 340MHz bzw. 10,2GBit/s spezifiziert; kurze Kabel können in der Praxis meist auch mehr aber bei 10m oder gar 15m wird es schon kritisch.



> Wie seht ihr die Zukunft für 4K Monitore? Bis jetzt sieht es ja sehr mau  aus bezüglich Grafikkarten und Monitoren. Wird in 1-2 Jahren 4K mit  144hz möglich sein? Meine Hoffnung liegt bei dem Asus Swift PG27UQ, aber  wenn ich mir die Grafikkarten und Prozessoren anschaue, sieht es ja  eher düster aus, um auf die 144hz zu kommen. Würdet ihr noch in WQHD  investieren oder sollte man hierzu noch warten? Mein Monitor geht  langsam kaputt, deswegen die Frage.



Schwer zu sagen... im Moment haben wir das "Problem" das die Konsolen die Spieleentwicklung zur Zeit nur in engen Grenzen limitieren. Das führt dazu das sich die Anforderungen an die PC-Hardware, insbesondere die Grafikkarten ähnlich schnell steigen wie die Leistung der verfügbaren Hardware. Zudem schwächelt AMD im High-End Bereich und nVidia reagiert darauf indem der Fortschritt im High-End Gamingsektor auch hier weniger priorisiert wird. Wann sich das ändert ist schwer zu sagen.

Ziemlich sicher wird man die allermeisten gegenwärtig erhältlichen Spiele mit in 1-2 Jahren verfügbaren High-End Grafikkarten mit 4K stabil mit >60Hz zocken können. Aber wie es mit den zu diesem Zeitpunkt aktuellen Spielen aussieht ist schwer zu sagen. Dafür müsste die verfügbare Grafikleistung eben wesentlich schneller anwachsen als die Anforderungen der Spiele.


----------



## mahaudi (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe einen LG OLED 55 C7D .

Vor ner Zeit hab ich meinen PC mal an den TV angeschlossen .

Das Desktop-Bild war der Knaller . 

Zocken auf 4K mit einem OLED ist MEGA. ( da muss es aber schon eine 1080ti sein)


Sowas wünsche ich mir auch mal als Monitor ,aber das dauert glaube ich noch ein wenig bis das dann bezahlbar wird.

Ich glaube ich habe mal was gelesen das eine Hersteller einen OLED als Monitor raus bringt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Dezember 2017)

Meine Erfahrungen mit meinem LG 65C7V und meinem PC aus der Signatur (980ti):

Bei 4m HDMI Kabel klappte der 1080p modus @120hz ganz hervorragend.

Der 4k@60hz modus klappt zwar, aber es kommt zu einem deutlichen vsync Problem in games.

Ich habe darauf hin ein HDMI kabel mit nur 2m verwendet (ist kein Problem, weil mein PC hinter der wand im anderen Zimmer direkt hinter dem TV steht und so theoretisch sogar ein 1m kabel reichen würde.

Siehe da: Bildfehler in 4k@60hz weg!


Generell muss ich aber sagen:
Der 1080p modus mit 120hz macht tatsächlich mehr Spass ^^ 

Zum einbrennproblem:
Ich spiele spiele wie die Siedler etc. Stunden lang da drauf und da hat sich noch nix eingebrannt.....ist wie bei plasma damals, alles uebertriebenes geschwafel.

Wenn man nicht länger als 3 Stunden ein unuterbrochenes Standbild jede  Tag über mehrere Jahre hinweg anzeigt und den TV immer artig am Strom lässt um den  nacht-algorytmus zur bildregeneration durlaufen zu lassen, passiert da garnix.


----------



## mahaudi (19. Dezember 2017)

OLED sind echt mega fett .

Seit dem wir einen OLED haben ist alles andere nur matschiges Bild . 

Das ist der Nachteil wenn man so ein Bild gewohnt ist


----------



## Superwip (19. Dezember 2017)

> Zum einbrennproblem:
> Ich spiele spiele wie die Siedler etc. Stunden lang da drauf und da hat  sich noch nix eingebrannt.....ist wie bei plasma damals, alles  uebertriebenes geschwafel.



Wirklich relevant dürfte das Einbrennproblem erst werden wenn mindestens über einige hundert Stunden hinweg ein (in Teilen) unverändertes Bild angezeigt wird. Ein paar Stunden mehr oder weniger das HUD in dem einen oder anderen Spiel anzeigen ist wenig problematisch, über Monate oder Jahre hinweg jeden Tag ein paar Stunden die Taskleiste anzeigen aber eventuell schon. Und beim primären Einsatz als PC-Monitor ist das ja nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## floppyexe (24. Dezember 2017)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wirklich relevant dürfte das Einbrennproblem erst werden wenn mindestens über einige hundert Stunden hinweg ein (in Teilen) unverändertes Bild angezeigt wird.


Wird es nicht. Die OLED haben im Standby Modus eine Schutzschaltung inklusive Software aktiv, die dafür sorgt das das Panel wieder in "Ordnung " gebracht wird. Deswegen kein Netzschalter. Auch soll man OLED TV's nicht vom Netz trennen.


----------



## Superwip (24. Dezember 2017)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Wird es nicht. Die OLED haben im Standby Modus eine Schutzschaltung inklusive Software aktiv, die dafür sorgt das das Panel wieder in "Ordnung " gebracht wird. Deswegen kein Netzschalter. Auch soll man OLED TV's nicht vom Netz trennen.



Ist das mittlerweile üblich? Mit solchen Lösungen lässt sich das Problem prinzipiell vollständig eliminieren.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (29. Dezember 2017)

hallo, ich nutze den LG Oled B6D seit knapp 6 Monaten am PC. Ein Einbrennen konnte ich noch nicht festellen. Zumal bei einem Standbild automatisch die Helligkeit nach spätestens einer Minute heruntergeregelt wird. Was hilft ist im Desktop Modus die Taskleiste automatisch auszublenden oder einen bewegten Hintergrund zu nutzen umd ein einbrennen vorzubeugen.
Zum Spielen mit OLED kann ich nur eins sagen, nie wieder ohne OLED!!!

gruß Bl4cKr4iN


----------



## mahaudi (5. Februar 2018)

Das glaube ich wenn du nur mit einem OLED zocks . 

Will meinen LG Oled nicht missen


----------

